

The 2551 iOS apps that Twitter scans for in AppGraph - jazzychad
http://pastebin.com/cVZzFJ8Y

======
0x0
I'm really curious what the Apple AppStore review team has to say about this.

------
craz
Apple should bin [UIApplication canOpenURL:]. Apps can call openURL: and
provide a fallback if it fails.

